# Retic and Southern Froglets



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I was snapping some updated pics for a potential trade and figured I would post them here as well..

Retics




























Southern Variabilis


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking frogs.....


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Stunning! 

Those Southerns keep whispering sweet nothings to me. I keep covering my ears yelling, "La La La, I can't hear you, I can't hear you" but it's not really helping.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet, I want both


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Great looking frogs. Those retics look like they swallowed a couple of tiny footballs! I'd love to see pics of what you are getting in return for all of those stunners?


----------



## EPI (Dec 22, 2009)

Very good looking....


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

beautiful frogs =]


----------



## Almog (Sep 27, 2010)

Those Southerns are amazing, my all-time favorite frog.

Retics looking good too


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am pretty excited to finally have my Retics producing well for me.. it only took a few years!



Lukeomelas said:


> Great looking frogs. Those retics look like they swallowed a couple of tiny footballs! I'd love to see pics of what you are getting in return for all of those stunners?


Not sure yet.. we shall see  Ill keep you posted..



Almog said:


> Those Southerns are amazing, my all-time favorite frog.
> 
> Retics looking good too


The Southerns are one of my favorites as well.. They are "hands down" the boldest thumb I keep.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> The Southerns are one of my favorites as well.. They are "hands down" the boldest thumb I keep.


Southern variabilis are the boldest thumbs you keep? You should get yourself some benedicta.... Wait....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

are your retics dotted or striped? got any pics of the parents?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Julio said:


> are your retics dotted or striped? got any pics of the parents?


And a full tank shot perhaps??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ulisesfrb said:


> And a full tank shot perhaps??


def how could i forget


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Southern variabilis are the boldest thumbs you keep? You should get yourself some benedicta.... Wait....


Ya, they don't move when im in their tank and know where to wait to get fed. Hows your group doing? When we gonna trade some youngsters? 
Jake you didnt know that Viv in the front room was just for plants.. :/ The occasional flash of neon red is just a figment of your imagination. You say benedicta... I say ghost frog.. check back when courting begins (fingers crossed) and hopefully I can catch them on camera..



Julio said:


> are your retics dotted or striped? got any pics of the parents?


Hey Julio the male is spotted and the female is solid, both came from understory a few years ago. I got home late tonight and they are not out, but if you do a search i've posted some transport pics of the male in the past ( I may be able to dig em up). Ill see what i can do to catch some new shots.. 



Ulisesfrb said:


> And a full tank shot perhaps??


Its a little overgrown but here you go.. 







































Julio said:


> def how could i forget


Im kinda shocked that wasn't your first question!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful terrarium. On the topic of the Southerns, I'm currently raising a bunch of tadpoles of these (mothers are from Adam, father is from InnoEcto). How long do you find it takes for them to reach metamorphosis? Thanks!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Overgrown? Looks perfect to me. Good looking frogs you got there. I'm also curious to see what you are getting in return. I haven't worked with the southern variabilis or Benedicta, but my female Vanzo is by far the boldest thumb I have. I can pretty much touch it and it won't go anywhere. I can open the viv and take pictures of her all the time and she won't back down.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

beautiful tank!! what size viv is that?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

johnc said:


> Beautiful terrarium. On the topic of the Southerns, I'm currently raising a bunch of tadpoles of these (mothers are from Adam, father is from InnoEcto). How long do you find it takes for them to reach metamorphosis? Thanks!


Hey John, My southerns seemed like they took forever! I didnt mark the cups (which i have since started doing) but I want to say it takes at least 3 months (i keep them individually in open air cups on the top of one of my racks, unheated). Part of the reason they may take so long is they morph out so big. Congrats on the Tads, they are awesome frogs! 



Ulisesfrb said:


> Overgrown? Looks perfect to me. Good looking frogs you got there. I'm also curious to see what you are getting in return. I haven't worked with the southern variabilis or Benedicta, but my female Vanzo is by far the boldest thumb I have. I can pretty much touch it and it won't go anywhere. I can open the viv and take pictures of her all the time and she won't back down.


Glad you like the hex! Let me know if you end up wanting some Southerns, Id love to grab some vanzos  What ratio are you keeping them in?



Julio said:


> beautiful tank!! what size viv is that?


Thanks Julio! I think its like a 27 gallon.. but honestly it was just an old fish tank that I picked up in the local classifieds so im not positive on the gallon/size.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I keep them at 1.1. They raised about half the froglets I have so far.


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Love the Frogs Those are added to my list now


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

[ X ] Southern variabilis from chris
[ ] Retics from chris

hmmm, seems i'm missing something here


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha Ed.. 

[x] Lots of cool plants from Ed
[ ] Extra Male Escudo from Ed to pair up with my depressed and lonely female.. 

I got an idea.. 


----------



## onetank (Nov 2, 2011)

The colors on these frogs are amazing! You must have a good camara.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Chris, those look an awful lot like a handful of frogs that recently made their way into my collection!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

onetank said:


> The colors on these frogs are amazing! You must have a good camara.


no the frogs are just that good of color (when i saw the parents i was very impressed)

Well now i want to see what chris got in the trade? dont make me come knock on your door hahah.


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful frogs guys! Awesome colors on all of these. Congrats!

-Troy


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

motydesign said:


> no the frogs are just that good of color (when i saw the parents i was very impressed)
> 
> Well now i want to see what chris got in the trade? dont make me come knock on your door hahah.


I got 4 Retics and 6 Southern Variabilis. Chris got...a box of bugs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

OK, maybe he actually came out a little better than that. I'll leave that for him to post.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Chris, those look an awful lot like a handful of frogs that recently made their way into my collection!


Im glad you guys are happy with them, they sure look like they haven't missed any meals! Sweet pictures! Hey Doug shouldn't you change your signature to include a few things.. 



motydesign said:


> no the frogs are just that good of color (when i saw the parents i was very impressed)
> 
> Well now i want to see what chris got in the trade? dont make me come knock on your door hahah.


Usually when I sell or trade frogs it's so that I can add something new to the collection, but every once in a while I have to indulge in something "non-frog" related. Well, this ended up being one of those times! Thanks Doug and Max, for what I hope turns out to be one epic season! 









2011/12 Brighton Season Pass


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> I got 4 Retics and 6 Southern Variabilis. Chris got...a box of bugs.





Pumilo said:


> OK, maybe he actually came out a little better than that. I'll leave that for him to post.


The bugs are the Icing on the cake! Thank you both! I have already been up twice and the mountain just opened Thursday! Woot woot!


----------

